# Has this happened to you? Am I the only one???????????????



## cm123456 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have missed my period for the past three months now and when to the Gyno. She did blood work and a pap. Everything came back normal so she put me on 10mg of provera for 10 Days. It has now been 17 days after and still no period.

Has anyone had this happen? Has anyone taken provera and had to wait longer than 17 days?

I should also mention that my husband and I have just moved and am under a lot of stress and I am 26 Years Old.

My Gyno said to call monday if nothing happens...I really am just looking for a bit of support. Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## cm123456 (Oct 9, 2010)

Any advice would be wonderful!


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

See crosspost here.


----------

